# Rapiring slide switch for crossover switch



## AcidicDreams (Feb 22, 2006)

*Repairing slide switch for crossover switch*

So when I was doing an install a couple weeks ago I got hasty and ended up breaking the slide switches on my amps HP/LP/Flat selector switches. They are 90deg and 3 position. How can I find the right replacement? I don't know much about the specifics of electronics but I'm sure if I can find the parts soldering them onto the board will be no problem. As of right now I'm severely under powering my IDQ12 so it'd be nice to get my other amp fixed. If pics are needed to ID the switch I can get them tomorrow.


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well since you don't have a part number, a picture will be the only way to know what you have. We don't even know what amp.


----------



## AcidicDreams (Feb 22, 2006)

That's a good point. It's a ZED built Planet audio PA475. Pics as follows:


----------



## MidnightG35X (Feb 5, 2009)

Check out digikey. I had to repair some switches just like that on my Zapco's and they work great. These are the ones I used, you should verify the dimensions for your amp, but I think these would work

Digi-Key - EG1913-ND (Manufacturer - EG2315)


This second one is pretty much the same, but the slide part of it is longer

Digi-Key - EG1946-ND (Manufacturer - EG2310)


----------



## AcidicDreams (Feb 22, 2006)

awesome I found some that would work. Any reason you went with a 30v as opposed to a 12v? It seems like it's just a rating and wouldn't particularly matter in this application... I bought several of the one with EG1946-ND. They are a perfect match in size.


----------

